# Ivf abroad - india



## Reshb (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've just recently joined and wanted to know if anyone has any advice on fertility clinics abroad in particular in India? Also if anyone has undergone egg donation there? 
Thanks!


----------



## nancy6ross (Apr 8, 2016)

If I'm right India ban foreigners to use their reproductive clinics?.
Do you consider any other countries?


----------



## Alligatorlady (Apr 14, 2014)

No, India has just banned surrogacy by non-Indian nationals. Other fertility treatments -- donor conception, ivf etc -- is still fine.


----------

